# Mehrdimensionale Felder



## JoBench (1. Jul 2010)

Hallo liebe Java-Fans,

wir benötigen den Quelltext für unsere letzte Prüfungsaufgabe. Im Anhang findet ihr die Aufgabe. Es geht um Entfernungsberechnungen von zwei oder mehreren Städten. Es wäre toll wenn uns jemand helfen könnte, da die Prüfung am Dienstag in überschaubare Nähe rückt.

THX

Jo


----------



## Ark (1. Jul 2010)

Na, dann legt mal los.  Und Viel Spaß dabei. 

Ark


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Jul 2010)

JoBench hat gesagt.:


> Hallo liebe Java-Fans,
> 
> wir benötigen den Quelltext für unsere letzte Prüfungsaufgabe. Im Anhang findet ihr die Aufgabe. Es geht um Entfernungsberechnungen von zwei oder mehreren Städten. Es wäre toll wenn uns jemand helfen könnte, da die Prüfung am Dienstag in überschaubare Nähe rückt.
> 
> ...



Moin,

mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Dein Bildchen kaum lesbar ist .... was erwartest Du jetzt konkret ???:L 
Soll Dir jetzt irgendwer Deine Aufgabe lösen :shock:???:L;(

Zeig' mal den Code, den Du bislang hast ... und stell' dann konkrete Fragen !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gast2 (1. Jul 2010)

Als Tip - Genau die Aufgabe wurde hier vor ein paar Wochen gelöst (mehr oder minder schön) - also mal suchen und inspirieren lassen... Weiterer Tip - soweit ich mich erinner hatte der Threadstarter einen eindeutig weiblich klingeden Usernamen.


----------



## slawaweis (1. Jul 2010)

JoBench hat gesagt.:


> Hallo liebe Java-Fans,


Hallo liebe Java-Faulenzer,



JoBench hat gesagt.:


> wir benötigen den Quelltext für unsere letzte Prüfungsaufgabe. Im Anhang findet ihr die Aufgabe. Es geht um Entfernungsberechnungen von zwei oder mehreren Städten. Es wäre toll wenn uns jemand helfen könnte, da die Prüfung am Dienstag in überschaubare Nähe rückt.


wenn ihr eine besser lesbare Version der Aufgabe postet, dann schreibe ich den Quelltext zu Lösung nächsten Mittwoch hier auf und ihr könnt dann in aller Ruhe prüfen, ob ihr es richtig gemacht habt.

Slawa


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2010)

slawaweis hat gesagt.:


> dann schreibe ich den Quelltext zu Lösung nächsten Mittwoch hier auf


vorsicht, intelligente Menschen könnten ihre Terminangaben entsprechend anpassen


----------



## Haave (1. Jul 2010)

slawaweis hat gesagt.:


> wenn ihr eine besser lesbare Version der Aufgabe postet, dann schreibe ich den Quelltext zu Lösung nächsten Mittwoch hier auf und ihr könnt dann in aller Ruhe prüfen, ob ihr es richtig gemacht habt.


Fand ich spontan eine gute Idee 



SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> vorsicht, intelligente Menschen könnten ihre Terminangaben entsprechend anpassen


… dieser Satz holte mich dann allerdings wieder in die Realität zurück ;(


----------



## JoBench (2. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal der Erste Versuch:


```
public class Route {
    
       // (0)1, (1)1, (2)3, (3)4, (4)5, (5)6
  
            int[][] entfernung = {
            {0, 200, 150, 300, 400},      		//(0)1
            {200, 0, 900, 50, 500},      		//(1)2
            {150, 900, 0, 700, 250},      		//(2)3
            {300, 50, 700, 0, 600},       		//(3)4
            {400, 500, 250, 600, 0},     		//(4)5
	};
         
            public final void anbieten() {  // zeigt die verfügbaren Städte an
                 
                System.out.println("Staedte: Aachen, Berlin, Chemnitz, Dresden, "
                                           + "Erfurt, Flensburg, Garmisch, Hamburg");
                
              
          // Auswahl der Städteliste mit Hilfe der Konsole              
 
                String antwort;
                    antwort = Konsole. getInputString("Moechten Sie diese Staedteliste nutzen? j/n");
                    
                    if (antwort.equals("j")){                          //Bei Eingabe "j" wird die Route ausgegeben
                    
                        System.out.println ("Antwort: " + antwort);
                        alleDaten ();
                    }
                    else if (antwort.equals("n")){                    //Bei Eingabe "n" wird mitgeteilt, dass keine andere Städteliste
                                                                      //verfügbar ist, es wird eine erneute Eingabe angeboten
                         
                                        
                         list (0);
 
                           
                                                                                         
                                      }
                    else {                                                   //Wird weder "j" noch "n" eingegeben wird mitgeteilt, dass
                        System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie j oder n ein");  // Eingabe ungültig
                         }
                    }
            
            
            public void list(int counter) {
                int start;
                int letzteStadt = 0;
                int strecke = 0;
                int zahl;
                int zahl2 = 0;
                int naechsteStadt = 0;
                
                //Array in dem die Staede gespeichert sind.
                String[] staedte = new String[] {
                "0", "1", "2", "3", "4", "5"};
                            
 
                
                System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die Nummer der Startstadt ein.");
                System.out.println("Staedte: 0 1.Stadt, 1 2.Stadtn, 2 3.Stadt, 3 4.Stadt, 4 4.Stad5");
                
                //Einlesen
                
                zahl = Konsole. getInputInt("In welcher Stadt möchten Sie starten?");
                start = zahl;
                
                      
                System.out.println("Start in: " + staedte[start]);
 
                zahl2 = Konsole.getInputInt("Bitte geben Sie die nächste Stadt ein");
                zahl2 = naechsteStadt;       
                
               // if (start != naechsteStadt){
                        
                        naechsteStadt = zahl2+1;
                    
                                         
                        System.out.println("Von " + staedte[letzteStadt] + " nach " + staedte[naechsteStadt]);
                        System.out.println(entfernung[letzteStadt][naechsteStadt] + " km.");
                       //}
                        
                        //else {
                        
                        strecke = strecke + entfernung[letzteStadt][naechsteStadt];
                        System.out.println("Gesamtstrecke: " + strecke);
                        
                        //}
                      
                        
                }   
                        
            
            public static void main(String[] args) {
                Route test = new Route();
                test.anbieten();
            }
 }
```


----------



## MarkoBakic (4. Jul 2010)

Na also wenn man zu dumm ist seine Prüfungsaufgaben nicht einmal zu lösen, obwohl man diese bereits Voraus hat, kann man wirklich nicht mehr helfen.

Was studierst Du denn? Agrarökonomie? ;-)

Wünsche viel Erfolg.


----------



## JoBench (4. Jul 2010)

Danke! Der Kommentar hilft mir auch so viel weiter! Wohl keine Freunde!

Übrigens mit dumm hat das ganz und gar nix zu tun...

Der Vorteil der Klugheit besteht darin, daß man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger.

UND

Jeder Fehler erscheint unglaublich dumm, wenn andere ihn begehen.

Hab euch auch alle lieb!

Jo


----------



## Eldorado (4. Jul 2010)

Naja, wenn du schon ankommst und von Leuten aus dem Forum erwartest, dass man einfach so deine Aufgaben macht ... dann brauchst du dich über blöde Kommentar nicht wundern. Achja :  Die 5 1/2 Phasen beim Erschleichen von Lösungen für Aufgaben

Was habt ihr jetzt eigentlich für ein konkretes Problem?


----------



## slawaweis (4. Jul 2010)

@JoBench
kannst Du bitte eine besser lesbare Version der Aufgabe posten, worum Dich schon einige gebeten haben? Sieh Dir dein eigenes Bild im ersten Post mal an. Ich kann nicht deinen bisherigen Lösungsversuch bewerten, ohne die Aufgabe zu kennen. Anderen geht es bestimmt ähnlich.

Slawa


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jul 2010)

das Bild ist sehr ordentlich lesbar, die Kommentare dazu verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Eldorado (5. Jul 2010)

Es geht jetzt erstmal darum, dass ihr endlich ein konkretes Problem postet(Ich habe auch kein Problem die Aufgabe zu lesen). Sonst drehen wir uns hier im Kreis.


----------

